# E&M billed with EKG



## cmontgomery (Nov 20, 2014)

Would any of you put mods on any of these codes billed out together?  99214, 71020, 93000, 93040 and A4556?  I'm trying to determine if it is approp to put a 25 on the E&M and a 59 on the second procedure code of 93040, no mods at all or just a 25 or just a 59.  What would you do?


----------



## ehanna (Nov 20, 2014)

Some of our payers want a -25 on the level with ekgs and some don't. I would not use a -25 and then a -59 on the second claim line. Of all those combinations you gave if I was going to use a modifier it would be a -25 on the level.


----------



## sarbiller (Nov 20, 2014)

I would definitely use the 25 on the E&M .


----------



## shruthi (Nov 21, 2014)

As per CCI edits 25 mod is not required on E&M when billed with EKG. But again few insurance wants 25 mod when billed with EKG.
Initially you can submit without 25 and 59 mod and in case you receive any denials from any of the insurance then you can add 25 mod.

Regards,
Shruthi


----------



## cmontgomery (Nov 21, 2014)

How and where do you find CCI edits?  i have not used before.


----------



## shruthi (Dec 1, 2014)

cmontgomery said:


> How and where do you find CCI edits?  i have not used before.



You can find the CCI edits in any of the coding softwares like encoderpro.com or findacode.com or even codeitrightonline.com
You can download CCI edits and check the edits through AAPC.

Regards,
Shruthi


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Dec 1, 2014)

*NCCI edits*

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCI-Coding-Edits.html


----------

